
Testing quantised inertia on the emdrive – M.E. McCulloch (2016) - peter_d_sherman
https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.03449
======
peter_d_sherman
>"It has been shown that truncated cone-shaped cavities with microwaves
resonating within them move slightly towards their narrow ends (the emdrive).

Standard physics has no explanation for this and an error has not yet been
found."

